# USB 2.0 vs USB 3.0



## Xamdou

Does anyone know if USB 3.0 makes any difference to DACs that supports it as to compared to USB 2.0? I personally do not believe is those "audiophile" grade USB cables but does connection type make any different? Can't seems to find any answers anywhere.


----------



## theveterans

IMO,
  
 Unless you're streaming multiple 4K videos, USB 3.0 and 2.0 doesn't make a difference. Audio (even 7.1 channel uncompressed) is just a tiny bit of data stream compared to videos.


----------



## orskar

The difference is probably negligible for audio considering that USB 2.0 bit-rate (I typically see 20-30MB per sec running from a hard drive that can go faster) can easily cover the bit rates from higher quality files (like 5mb for some hi res 24bit file).
  
 3.0 only really stands out when you're working with video or constantly editing across external drives, as usb 2.0 limits can be below the max speed of faster hard drives and ssds. I have had faster read/write speeds from my faster external drives after changing to usb 3.0 interfaces.
  
 only reason I could see for using usb 3.0 with audio is if you were using it somehow to writing/record in hi res to a sd card or usb drive since they are often tailored to high read speed but poor write speed (as in close to very hi res bit rates) and I've noticed with sd cards that usb 3.0 often slightly improves the write speed vs usb 2.0 (getting a better speed card/drive is much better though)
  
  
 edit: sorry, I remembered that USB 3.0 also is more power efficient so might be a bit better if you dac is drawing power from your source for some reason (eg if you're charging and using simultaneously when plugged into a computer). also apparently usb 2.0 can only read or write at once while usb 3.0 can do both with no issue, so it might have some improvement in minimising interruptions/delay if your dac is communicating back and forth with your source a lot (I imagine it's very slight unless using hi res though)


----------



## Xamdou

Hi guys,
  
 I just received my USB 3.0 cable from monoprice today and here's some feedback. As expected, there is no difference in the sound signature from what I could hear from my audioquest USB 2.0 which cost more than 10 times but the volume seems to be louder by about 10~15%? Could it be because of the voltage difference as from as far as I know, USB 3.0 has much more voltage output compared to USB 2.0


----------



## Pinkomeno

Xamdou said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received my USB 3.0 cable from monoprice today and here's some feedback. As expected, there is no difference in the sound signature from what I could hear from my audioquest USB 2.0 which cost more than 10 times but the volume seems to be louder by about 10~15%? Could it be because of the voltage difference as from as far as I know, USB 3.0 has much more voltage output compared to USB 2.0



I am sorry to resurrect an old thread but I just wanted to say: It indeed does higher the volume, and for me it was about 20-25% more. This obviously has to do with what you just said, higher voltage through USB 3.0 . About sound quality I'd say it's a bit more... resolving? I don't know the correct word for it but it's like if when someone pronounces a S sound you do not just hear the frequency but the spread of the air that comes to your ears. Now I could just simply be imagining this but hey, it's always worth a try (if you have the money around, obv.)


----------



## bluecar

More USB witchcraft! Data carrier voltage in a usb3.0 cable is the same as in a usb 2.0 (5v) - data transmission rate is higher (5Gbs compared to USB 2.0 at 480Mbps), and shielding/construction quality is higher to support the higher tx rate - depending on your audio kit, the likelihood is that a DAC has no connection to the +5/+20 power line on the cable anyway - common to not use it, to minimise noise. Still - what the hell - if it sounds better, go for it!!


----------

